# Invisible man from Moebius



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi all this is my build and paint of the Moebius Invisible man!!... must start with saying what a brilliant kit this is!... sheer pleasure building it up... and many thanks to all who gave me advice when first starting the kit!...

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1289/4682265439_9470b1c5f8.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4060/4682895986_8f0f54ed21.jpg

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1306/4682895318_413b6e30da.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4007/4682264753_ebf057d7f1.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4062/4682894152_5085f7397d.jpg


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Great work Ian :thumbsup:

Simon


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice! The lab ware and table stuff looks great. The coat looks very realistic, like an oilcloth material.
Yes it is a great kit.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Ditto what louspal said, only the coat also looks to me like it could be a softer material than oilcloth. Whatever, it sure doesn't look like painted plastic. Since I'm not coming up with any original thoughts in this post, I'll also quote ochronosis. :hat::thumbsup:


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very nice build and paint job:thumbsup:
gotta pick this kit up


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

Beautifully done! I just did this one solo (no 9 year old help) last month, and I couldn't believe how well it went together. 

My paint job doesn't come close to yours though -- gives me something to work towards


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Excellent job Ian! And thanks for the nice comments about the kit!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Great work on the whole kit but I was really struck by how *real* the table looks. How did you get it to look so natural?

Regards,
MattL


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work, amazing paintjob, especially the wood effects.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

That is very well done! I have to ask, too- how did you do the table? It looks great! I've been toying with the idea of building my own kit & yours is sure an inspiration.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I can just repeat what everyone else said, fantastic work ! :thumbsup: And I'd like to know about the table also. I ALL looks so realistic !


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Everybody has their own take on this kit, and all of them have been fantastic...and yours is the latest in that line, Ian! Love the coat, and that work on the table...very nicely done!


----------



## Scary Terry (Jul 8, 2009)

Sweet paint job -- great textures.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

deadmanincfan said:


> Everybody has their own take on this kit, and all of them have been fantastic...and yours is the latest in that line, Ian!


I couldn't agree more. So far this is my favorite Moebius figure kit--I never get tired of seeing it built up, I haven't seen one bad build-up yet, and I haven't seen two that looked alike with regards to color choices and paintwork. This build-up is no exception, but it _is_ exceptional! Well done Ian! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Fantastic job Ian. The color scheme is great and the aging and used/dirtiness affects really make it look realistic. This is a truly fantastic kit isn't it? I consider mine my best build so far and Moebius made it so great with all the details and the figure itself. (By the way, I won a third place at Wonderfest with mine which vindicated my personal opinion it is my best model so far.) In my opinion probably their best figure kit although all their kits so far have been excellent. Again, great job you can be proud of.

by the way, what paint and techniques did you use for the wood items? Very curious as they turned out perfectly.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Thats about as close to perfection as it gets. Bravo!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Great job, Ian - Thanks for sharing with us! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Excellent work!


----------



## StanC (Nov 25, 2009)

Fantastic build Ian,
Best paint job i have seen 
I have this waiting in the pile


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Great job Ian.

Randy


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Amazing work like always Ian.You guys should see Ian`s Screamin Werewolf.He turned a poor kit into a classic buildup!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Ian,

Another great job!

Thanks for posting your pics...now if you might, can you share with us how you achieved such results?

MMM :thumbsup:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Wonderful, Ian. Your kit has a nice classic feel to it.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Many thanks for the comments on the paint effects on the kit!.. first i must say in my opinion - the design and diorama setting of this kit Chris designed makes it one of the 'must have' kits of later years!.
the wood effects were achieved by putting an all over coat of Valljeo flat brown, then lighten with Ivory - brush and blend to a wood effect - then drag a damp sponge over to create the finished results. the Table was the same but with black mixed into the brown..again a damp sponge was used.
all the kit looked better in my opinion with the dirty 'aged' look!..sort of a dusty working enviroment..again many thanks for all the posts!.


----------

